# Spare parts BES870



## Katerina (11 mo ago)

Hallo to the team. I am new here and I would like an advice. I have the Breville BES870 barista express coffee machine ( now the brand is called SAGE BES870) , I bought it from Australia and now I live in Greece.

I would like two spare parts:

The thermocoil 02.5 (SPO001566) and the thermal block collar 02.3 (SPO001465).

Is it possible someone can help me where I can find them? It's very important to me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## apostolis14 (11 mo ago)

Hello Katerina, I am not sure about the availability of the spare parts but my suggestion would be to contact Sage customer service. They are very easily reachable and respond really fast. Had a very positive experience a few days ago where they replaced a whole unit due to questionable error I was getting with my shots. Hope you can find what you are after.


----------

